# 10 more days till the big day!



## Ronni (Sep 30, 2020)

We went and got our marriage license yesterday.  We filled out the forms online, and then went to the County Clerk office for the signing and documentation.  

My California family fly in on the 8th October, we get married on the 10th.  Just our kids and grandkids...not all of his kids, not all of my grandkids, due to Covid and medical or travel issues.  For example, his oldest daughter and son in law will have to quarantine from their work for two weeks if they travel out of state (not work at home jobs) and that won't work for them.  Three of my grands live with their grandmother and she has health issues and is strictly quarantined and she doesn't want the girls potentially exposed and to bring anything back to her.  Etc.  

Two of my 5 kids who live together are also strictly quarantining, so though they will attend, they'll do so from across the yard or they'll stay in their car or something....I'll leave that to them.  Regardless, I am grateful that all of my children will be in attendance in some fashion.  ❤ Plus we've had many requests from friends and extended family for a video feed, so we'll either zoom it or do a FaceTime live video...something so that those who want to can watch it in real time.

The only thing I'm stressing about right now is the weather.  I want to have the ceremony outside on the lawn.  We have an amazing iron arch that would look so cool decorated and placed over the wooden path linking the main house to the tiny house.  But obviously that won't happen if it's raining, in which case we'll have it on the back porch, which isn't tall enough for the arch.  And if it's raining AND really cold, then we'll open up the french doors that lead out onto the porch, and sort of span both areas.  It's just frustrating that I can't plan the decorating and setting up till a day or so before which is when I'll realistically know more about the weather.  

Wow.  I'm really doing this!  Pushing 70 and getting married again!  Who knew??


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

Awwww....I can feel your excitement all the way over here in London....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2020)

I feel your excitement and anticipation!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 30, 2020)

@Ronni  Age is just a number.......when you have that amazing LOVE

I'm so HAPPY for you BOTH.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

Very happy for you, Ronni!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2020)

*Nothing is more wonderful than marrying the person you love. Sending you Both Best Wishes for a Perfect day*.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2020)

Very happy for you both @Ronni, wishing you a beautiful wedding and a long happy life together.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 30, 2020)

YES YES YO! I'm excited for you.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 30, 2020)

I hope that the weather cooperates and you folks have a wonderful day.


----------



## win231 (Sep 30, 2020)

The backout time limit is drawing near.........


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm excited for you Ronni, and hoping for good weather. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 30, 2020)

Hoping plans go to perfection! If you Facetime or Zoom, still have someone record with a quality camera onsite.  I've watched a few Facetime weddings live and there have been sound issues. 

One thing is for certain ...whether your family members are able to be onsite or not, they'll never forget what year you married!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Hoping plans go to perfection! If you Facetime or Zoom, still have someone record with a quality camera onsite.  I've watched a few Facetime weddings live and there have been sound issues.
> 
> One thing is for certain ...whether your family members are able to be onsite or not, they'll never forgot what year you married!


Yes, it will be called: The Bright Spot Of 2020!


----------



## Jules (Sep 30, 2020)

Getting excited for you.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very happy for you both @Ronni, wishing you a beautiful wedding and a long happy life together.


What she said!


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 30, 2020)

Where's the honeymoon? 

Vanilla or Non Vanilla ?

☺


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 30, 2020)

Sounds like you have it all under control. I hope the weather will be perfect for you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 30, 2020)

Best wishes for a beautiful day and all the happiness in the world !


----------



## 911 (Oct 1, 2020)

Weather Channel for 10/10/2020 shows: 

*77° and Sunny!*


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Ronni said:


> We went and got our marriage license yesterday.  We filled out the forms online, and then went to the County Clerk office for the signing and documentation.
> 
> My California family fly in on the 8th October, we get married on the 10th.  Just our kids and grandkids...not all of his kids, not all of my grandkids, due to Covid and medical or travel issues.  For example, his oldest daughter and son in law will have to quarantine from their work for two weeks if they travel out of state (not work at home jobs) and that won't work for them.  Three of my grands live with their grandmother and she has health issues and is strictly quarantined and she doesn't want the girls potentially exposed and to bring anything back to her.  Etc.
> 
> ...


My mom got married for the second time at 79 and the third time at 83.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 2, 2020)

911 said:


> Weather Channel for 10/10/2020 shows:
> 
> *77° and Sunny!*


Oh!!!!  @911 are you serious???  I've been waiting to get to the point where I could actually SEE Saturday in the forecast, but then got so wrapped up with other wedding prep that I didn't realize till I read your post that I actually could, now!! ❣

Ok, we all know how fickle the weather is, so please everyone cross EVERYTHING in hopes that it doesn't change drastically between now and then!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)

☀sun on 10/10, sun on 10/10, sun on 10/10☀


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 2, 2020)

Wishing you the best, @Ronni !


----------



## Ronni (Oct 8, 2020)

Well the weather for our wedding day looked absolutely perfect.....till Tropical Storm Delta showed up!! 

High 70's and sunny turned into rain and sustained winds.  Not cold, just stormy.  

Thankfully it's just family, and I've planned the day to be relaxed and flexible, so no matter what happens, it will all work out.  I'm not actually setting a time for the wedding till sometime late tomorrow.  By then I'll have a better handle on how things will go...Delta hasn't made landfall in the US yet, and that will have an effect on how soon and in what manner the rain hits us.  I have a plan A, B and C! 

Plan A is the original one...ceremony out in the garden, old iron arch decorated with tulle and greenery across the wooden garden path leading to the tiny house.  Even if it's damp, that will still happen. Food and cake and dancing on the back porch.  I don't even mind a slight drizzle, and I've ordered a 10 pack of cute umbrellas just in case. 

I mean, lookit.....even if it's drizzly, imagine what great pics we could get with that arch over the wooden path... even if it was drizzly like this!!


Plan B if it's raining is setting up for the ceremony on the back porch, and decorating the porch poles to serve as an arch, and using the available plants and other greenery there as part of the decorating.  We'll still have the food, cake and dancing there.

Plan C, if the rain is really hard and blowing sideways and it's windy, is to open the french doors from the den to the back porch, and sort of span both areas, maybe use the french door opening area as the "arch" for the ceremony backdrop.  Reception either in the den or in the centre of the porch (thankfully it's big) so that the rain and wind can't reach the tables. 

No matter what it will be fun!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 8, 2020)

@Ronni your organizer skills come shining thru! . Glad you are ready to enjoy your big day no matter what


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

Today's D day! It's the start of forever for you and Ron. I'm sending you wishes of a life filled with romance and laughter. Love you!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2020)

Sounds like it's all under control. Ronni, I know it will be a lovely and fun wedding despite the rain.

Best wishes for a loving marriage and a happy life together.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 10, 2020)

Wishing you folks well on your new "adventure".  Nice to see a happy event in this otherwise gloomy year.

Ready now - - -  big smiles for the camera !!


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2020)

So exciting to enter this next chapter of your lives.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 10, 2020)

Hoping for lots of sunshine in the hearts of you and yours today, @Ronni ! ♥♥


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2020)

Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Oct 10, 2020)

It was supposed to be beautiful, weather-wise, there today. Who knew a hurricane would intervene?


----------

